# New Litter GSD



## Dave Curtis (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello all,

We have a new litter as of 07/25/07. Sables and Black/Tan. 5F/3M.
Mom- Edna vom Arloser Holz BH, AD
Dad- Boss von Noble Haus, He is not titled but very nice dog. His Grandma's littermate was a PSD, his mom's litter mate was a PSD, and his litter mate was is a PSD.
Both parents have a sport dog type temperament. Socially very open, higher prey drives, very stable nerves, lower civil drives. This litter should have some nice sport prospects.
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1160/933912488_0a94bf3da2_o.jpg
The Girls

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1019/933912470_a25bd0ac92_o.jpg
The boys

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/228/489310071_e85fe21f74.jpg
Mom

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1117/933900314_d9fe0ce9ec_o.jpg
Dad


----------

